# Why do so many folks ridicule the Daily Mail?



## Gingerwitch (20 September 2010)

As above really - many posts on here pour derision over the Daily Mail, especially when it refers to any kind of animial story.

Why?


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 September 2010)

http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/

Scarily accurate.


----------



## Gingerwitch (20 September 2010)

Sorry cc - having a thick moment? - are these headlines real or a mick take?


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 September 2010)

.....aaaaand you've answered your original question.


----------



## Spudlet (20 September 2010)

Because I KNOW what rubbish it is, from a previous job... I've seen how things were twisted out of shape.

Happens with most newspapers to an extent as most papers have their own angle they wish to push (sorry journo posters!) but the Daily Wail is _special_.


----------



## EAST KENT (20 September 2010)

Head for the moon and turn sharp right to book in in the DM office...only  beaten by the Sunday Sport....but I do love my DM


----------



## blackcob (20 September 2010)

COULD THE NANNY STATE HAVE SEX WITH YOUR CHILDREN?
		
Click to expand...





			HAVE PAEDOPHILES CHEATED THE MEMORY OF DIANA?
		
Click to expand...

That was a fun five minutes. 

Here's the Daily Mail list of things that will give you cancer.


----------



## Spudlet (20 September 2010)

blackcob said:



			Here's the Daily Mail list of things that will give you cancer.

Click to expand...

Basically, everything...


----------



## andraste (20 September 2010)

Mostly because it is an odious, scaremongering daily propaganda pamphlet that masquerades as a newspaper.

It is Jeremy Kyle in printed form.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 September 2010)

Nooooo! Not the peanut butter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakura (20 September 2010)

andraste said:



			It is Jeremy Kyle in printed form.
		
Click to expand...

lol!!!


----------



## Spudlet (20 September 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Nooooo! Not the peanut butter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The carcinogenic spread of doom is coming to get yoooooooou...


----------



## numptynoelle (20 September 2010)

Spudlet said:



			The carcinogenic spread of doom is coming to get yoooooooou...
		
Click to expand...

PMSL.....and here was me thinking Nutella was the baddie 

Seriously though....I head that peanut butter was part of a conspiracy to kill Diana.... 

I can't bring myself to read the Daily Mail - it's not good for my blood pressure! I once got so annoyed with it I threw a copy out the bus window...before getting so guilty about littering, I hot-footed it off at the next stop and put it in a proper receptacle


----------



## quirky (20 September 2010)

When my eldest daughter started walking (about 9 months), she toppled forward (as they do) but unlike normal children, she cried and passed out. Her eyes rolled up into her head, she went limp and blue lipped. In the next breath, she was back with me, very white and very sleepy.

We went to hospital, they saw no problem and sent us home. Every time she was in pain (and not necessarily severe pain), the same thing would happen. After numerous visits to the doctor, he agreed with my Mum that I was a paranoid first time mother (until my mother actually saw and episode and went into full on panic).

The DM printed an article in their Health section that a friend drew my attention to. There was a child in there who suffered the exact same symptoms as my child.
So, after about 18 months of these episodes, I went to the doctor clutching the article.
Lo and behold, I wasn't a neurotic Mum after all and my girl was sent for quite distressing tests.
She was diagnosed with RAS, which is when the heart stops momentarily due to excessive activity of the vagus nerve.

7 months after the diagnosis, she had an accident that required an operation. Had I not been in a position to alert the doctor, she could've died as they would have carried out her procedure with her sitting up, which causes a problem with blood flow to the heart.

So, I thank the DM for alerting me to a little known medical condition that is very rarely, if ever seen in the press.

Yes, you very often have to sort the wheat from the chaff but anybody with a modicum of intelligence should be able to manage that.

I'd rather read the DM than a paper with breasts and a barely covered minge in it.

I think the best thing the Times did was go tabloid. It can be quite awkward wrestling with a broadsheet. I alternate between the Times and the DM, depending on what day it is.


----------



## perfect11s (20 September 2010)

They do exagerate some storys ...Shock car tax to rise by 300%  sort of thingLOL however they and the sun do support our troops  report animal cruelty and upset the hand wringing po faced leftys  ....


----------



## Over2You (20 September 2010)

quirky said:



			When my eldest daughter started walking (about 9 months), she toppled forward (as they do) but unlike normal children, she cried and passed out. Her eyes rolled up into her head, she went limp and blue lipped. In the next breath, she was back with me, very white and very sleepy.

We went to hospital, they saw no problem and sent us home. Every time she was in pain (and not necessarily severe pain), the same thing would happen. After numerous visits to the doctor, he agreed with my Mum that I was a paranoid first time mother (until my mother actually saw and episode and went into full on panic).

The DM printed an article in their Health section that a friend drew my attention to. There was a child in there who suffered the exact same symptoms as my child.
So, after about 18 months of these episodes, I went to the doctor clutching the article.
Lo and behold, I wasn't a neurotic Mum after all and my girl was sent for quite distressing tests.
She was diagnosed with RAS, which is when the heart stops momentarily due to excessive activity of the vagus nerve.

7 months after the diagnosis, she had an accident that required an operation. Had I not been in a position to alert the doctor, she could've died as they would have carried out her procedure with her sitting up, which causes a problem with blood flow to the heart.

So, I thank the DM for alerting me to a little known medical condition that is very rarely, if ever seen in the press.

Yes, you very often have to sort the wheat from the chaff but anybody with a modicum of intelligence should be able to manage that.

I'd rather read the DM than a paper with breasts and a barely covered minge in it.

I think the best thing the Times did was go tabloid. It can be quite awkward wrestling with a broadsheet. I alternate between the Times and the DM, depending on what day it is.
		
Click to expand...

I am really glad the DM helped you and I hope your daughter is doing well. I also hope your post has silenced all those complaining about its status as a "newspaper." 

I remember when it published a story about healthy racehorses being slaughtered at a British abattoir. One member thought they were lying!! Look at this: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=232858 You couldn't make some of those responses up!


----------



## scally (21 September 2010)

Having worked in a TV news company and supplying news aerial footage from our helicopters (all paid for by the major channels) that one news story will have a different write up in each and every publication and TV channel.  As the helicopter camera op the real story is normally far to boring to publish, hence the dramatisation and variations from every different news media available.  

They have to sell stories to make money as they are in a very competitive business.


----------



## perfect11s (21 September 2010)

andraste said:



			Mostly because it is an odious, scaremongering daily propaganda pamphlet that masquerades as a newspaper.

It is Jeremy Kyle in printed form.
		
Click to expand...

  dont blame the mail or  Jeremy Kyle they only  showcase the worst of British society,  Most problems are a product of poor education, discipline,lack of oppertunity for people to better themselves  and the welfare state traping people in a downward spiral of dependency....  you need to look at the sort of nuts who read or write in the guardian for the people to blame .. not the mail or it's readers...


----------



## SusannaF (21 September 2010)

Because I've seen them print total lies about a friend of mine, and ruthlessly smear her reputation because an editor there disliked her.

Because I know they've lifted articles and recipes wholesale from other publications, even to the extent of replicating errors. (Again, I know the people to whom this has happened, and the Mail were unrepentant)

Because they can't write an article without referring to the value of a house.

Because they had, in recent years, a rule that you couldn't photograph women wearing trousers. They all had to be in skirts and dresses. And yes, my source for that one is good (someone who worked there), though they may have changed policy since then.


----------



## andraste (21 September 2010)

perfect11s said:



			dont blame the mail or  Jeremy Kyle they only  showcase the worst of British society,  Most problems are a product of poor education, discipline,lack of oppertunity for people to better themselves  and the welfare state traping people in a downward spiral of dependency....  you need to look at the sort of nuts who read or write in the guardian for the people to blame .. not the mail or it's readers...
		
Click to expand...

I see your point but ask yourself why these people are being showcased then.  In general, ridiculing those with complex social problems is not a productive step towards helping them.

Neither the DM or Jeremy Kyle have any real interest in helping the people they exploit or solving any long term problems.  They exploit them for financial gain by sensationalising any issue they can.


----------



## sally2 (21 September 2010)

Probably because it is on a par with the Beano on a good day. Other words come to mind like racist, homophobic, sexist i will stop now before i fill the page.


----------



## chestnut cob (21 September 2010)

CaveCanem said:



http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/

Scarily accurate.
		
Click to expand...

CC, have you seen the "Daily Mail list of things that give you cancer" on Facebook?  My sister showed it to me, absolutely hilarious! 

ETA - ignore me, I've now read the rest of the thread!

To answer the OP.. the DM is a load of hysterical bigoted nonsense!


----------



## EAST KENT (21 September 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			CC, have you seen the "Daily Mail list of things that give you cancer" on Facebook?  My sister showed it to me, absolutely hilarious! 

ETA - ignore me, I've now read the rest of the thread!

To answer the OP.. the DM is a load of hysterical bigoted nonsense!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it sure is VERY difficult to do all the right things to avoid the big C..`spec as it change4s every day.No room for food..just pills.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 September 2010)

If I want a laugh, I read The Guardian. Surpasses even the Daily Sport, except The Sport is more honest, doesn't pretend to report the news.


----------



## Tinkerbee (21 September 2010)

Gingerwitch said:



			As above really - many posts on here pour derision over the Daily Mail, especially when it refers to any kind of animial story.

Why?
		
Click to expand...

If you have to ask its generally a good indicator that your opinion on most things should be ignored.



*disclaimer, tongue is firmly in cheek.

*sort of

*


----------



## blackcob (21 September 2010)

quirky said:



			Yes, you very often have to sort the wheat from the chaff but anybody with a modicum of intelligence should be able to manage that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm very glad that it helped you with your daughter's condition but the problem is that a lot of people who read it _don't_ have the intelligence to disregard the scaremongering, racist, completely bloody fabricated chaff. 

There are many other newspapers that don't feature minges.


----------



## Daffodil (21 September 2010)

The DM is alright, and has been involved is some useful campaigning.

I just WISH it would lay off its obsession with ghastly nonentities like Simon Cowell, Kate Moss, Cheryl Cole and that odious child Suri Cruise


----------



## Tinkerbee (21 September 2010)

How on earth is a 4 year old "odious"?


----------



## perfect11s (21 September 2010)

Tinkerbee said:



			How on earth is a 4 year old "odious"?
		
Click to expand...

 yes its a better decription for older people so that could apply to the parents    poor wee thing not much hope of a normal life is there........


----------



## perfect11s (21 September 2010)

Daffodil said:



			The DM is alright, and has been involved is some useful campaigning.

I just WISH it would lay off its obsession with ghastly nonentities like Simon Cowell, Kate Moss, Cheryl Cole and that odious child Suri Cruise 

Click to expand...

sadly the publics obsession with these famous for being famous  people  sell papers which is the name of the game in the end...


----------



## Chavhorse (21 September 2010)

andraste said:



			Mostly because it is an odious, scaremongering daily propaganda pamphlet that masquerades as a newspaper.

It is Jeremy Kyle in printed form.
		
Click to expand...

This....having said that it is still my online read of choice so I can have a rant at the latest nonsense it is serving up.!

It also has Liz Jones as one of its highly paid Columnists....need I say more?


----------



## Daffodil (21 September 2010)

Oh all right!   Substitute "odd" or "strange" or simply, and probably accurately "badly brought up".


----------



## Golf Girl (21 September 2010)

Chavhorse said:



			It also has Liz Jones as one of its highly paid Columnists....need I say more?
		
Click to expand...

.... and what is wrong with Liz Jones?


----------



## Chavhorse (21 September 2010)

Golf Girl said:



			.... and what is wrong with Liz Jones? 

Click to expand...

Please do not even get me started!

she's intolerant, condescending, pompous and antagonistic towards anyone who, well, isn't like her... because she lies and forgets what she's already previously written... because she's a very poor journalist... because she's claims to be vegan but only when it suits/she remembers... but mostly because she's paid over £200,000 to peddle her twaddle.

And she keeps calling her bloody horses hooves PAWS!!!!

And Breathe


----------



## Tinkerbee (21 September 2010)

Daffodil said:



			Oh all right!   Substitute "odd" or "strange" or simply, and probably accurately "badly brought up".

Click to expand...

How do you know? I can't say I've come across her much in life... any photos I see she's walking in a dress holding her mums hand... What exactly is wrong with that?


----------



## Golf Girl (21 September 2010)

Chavhorse said:



			Please do not even get me started!

she's intolerant, condescending, pompous and antagonistic towards anyone who, well, isn't like her... because she lies and forgets what she's already previously written... because she's a very poor journalist... because she's claims to be vegan but only when it suits/she remembers... but mostly because she's paid over £200,000 to peddle her twaddle.

And she keeps calling her bloody horses hooves PAWS!!!!

And Breathe
		
Click to expand...

I take it you don't like her very much then?


----------



## Django Pony (21 September 2010)

I think these sum it up quite nicely for me.......enjoy!
[youtube]5eBT6OSr1TI[/youtube] 

[youtube]HTu7GLfrmUI[/youtube]


----------



## EAST KENT (21 September 2010)

Poor Liz..she moves to the middle of every hunters dream..Exmoor..then is anti any field sports/farming..writes about the locals,they don`t much like that and she wonders why.Bless her,it is with morbid curiousity that every Sunday the back inside page of the Today mag (Mail on Sunday)is immediately read first..she is a good entertaining writer,once you "geddit". What I fail to understand is how she managed to almost become bankrupt on her salary.  She is being HUMEROUS folks..geddit?


----------



## SusannaF (21 September 2010)

I lost all sympathy for Liz after she wrote an incredibly bitchy article about some poor MP's wife and also outed her own sister as an alcoholic - not something the sister wanted.
She's a mess and a monster...


----------



## Lanky Loll (21 September 2010)

My MiL believes every word of it.. and will clip articles and post them to her son's (our most recent one, delivered in a brown envelope inside a plastic takeaway tub by one of my BiL's was that contact lenses WILL give you eye ulcers)...
Did I mention she's utterly barking?!


----------



## EAST KENT (21 September 2010)

Oh Lordy..sounds familiar;my MiL heard Dame Edna Everage doing a spoof on National Shark Week..you know,they`re misunderstood ,just stroke them nicely..took that seriously and blagged on about it. Your MiL sounds "interesting!"
 I used to hate Liz..but now I find her hilarious.


----------



## notsit (21 September 2010)

...because the more you read it the more you realise one of the editors working for the Daily Mail a) hates women b) hates working women c) hates working mothers.
... because it hates the BBC.

I still read it for the gossip, though.


----------



## darlingcobs (21 September 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Because I KNOW what rubbish it is, from a previous job... I've seen how things were twisted out of shape.

Happens with most newspapers to an extent as most papers have their own angle they wish to push (sorry journo posters!) but the Daily Wail is _special_.
		
Click to expand...

Sad but true.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 September 2010)

notsit said:



			...because the more you read it the more you realise one of the editors working for the Daily Mail a) hates women b) hates working women c) hates working mothers.
... because it hates the BBC.

I still read it for the gossip, though. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely!! And it`s quick crossword is so easy it boosts one`s confidence no end..every day


----------



## Luci07 (26 September 2010)

I do get the Mail on Sunday when I remember. Always read Peter Hitchin to raise my blood pressure cos I will always violently disagree with his rather "firm" opinions. Love Liz Jones cos at the end of the day, while yes she moans a lot, she is the only woman actually writing about how life is and not the wonderful airbrushed view that everyone else likes to portray. God forbid anyone vaguely in the public eye should expose themselves as human but she does. Don't agree with her views on how she keeps her horses (stables are wrong, shoeing is wrong) but she does take care of her animals, broke her heart over her cat dyiing so I have time for her.

And always read Piers Morgan. Someone else who is not afraid to say, "look at me, I am having a fab time" and then will happily include his various spats/antis as well.

But overall - take it with a large pinch of salt ..


----------



## LadyRascasse (26 September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRGjMZj64lA

the cancer causes according to the DM enjoy


----------



## Honey08 (29 September 2010)

JustJasper said:



			I think these sum it up quite nicely for me.......enjoy!
[youtube]5eBT6OSr1TI[/youtube] 

[youtube]HTu7GLfrmUI[/youtube]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that!  The Dan and Dan Daily Mail song is a classic!!  Perfectly sums up the Daily Mail and its sensational reportage!  Theres as much news in Heat magazine!  Just because there are no topless women in it doesn't make it any classier than the ones that have!


----------



## Hullabaloo (29 September 2010)

perfect11s said:



			you need to look at the sort of nuts who read or write in the guardian for the people to blame .. not the mail or it's readers...
		
Click to expand...

That would be me then!  
Actually what you have said summarises for me the attitude of the Daily Mail and many of its readers very nicely.  I read the Guardian and I probably am left wing.  However, I can appreciate that other people have different views and different life experiences and so their politics are different from mine.  This does not make them or me "nuts".  I can debate issues intelligently with people who have different views without having to resort to insults.

The Daily Mail seeks to vilify people who do not live the "Daily Mail" way.  It does not encourage any sort of debate on how we can change society and improve society.


----------



## EAST KENT (2 October 2010)

Oh God..those vitamin pills we`ve been taking cause CANCER in this week`s Health issue.Better book my plot now then. Love it for pure amusement,esp their April 1st issue..can remember when they said Tony Blair had painted no 10 `s door    RED..with pic of it..that got me swearing all day.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 October 2010)

http://dailymash.shotdeadinthehead.com/product_view.aspx?pid=940

courtesy of the Daily Mash


----------



## Equibrit (2 October 2010)

Because they deserve it.


----------



## SusannaF (3 October 2010)

Today's hatchet job on Milliband's wife is vile. Talk about muckraking.


----------



## Vickijay (3 October 2010)

blackcob said:



			That was a fun five minutes. 

Here's the Daily Mail list of things that will give you cancer.

Click to expand...

Havent read the whole thread but this made me giggle!! Know I probably shouldnt but lol


----------



## tobysg (3 October 2010)

andraste said:



			It is Jeremy Kyle in printed form.
		
Click to expand...

Hit the nail on the head there!


----------



## Ashf (3 October 2010)

andraste said:



			Mostly because it is an odious, scaremongering daily propaganda pamphlet that masquerades as a newspaper.

It is Jeremy Kyle in printed form.
		
Click to expand...

This could easily be said of the Guardian in the way it whips its readership up over the issue of Global Warming - sorry it's called 'Climate Change' now


----------



## perfect11s (4 October 2010)

Ashf said:



			This could easily be said of the Guardian in the way it whips its readership up over the issue of Global Warming - sorry it's called 'Climate Change' now 

Click to expand...

 That's  because Green is the new red, and just  another way  for the left to  acheive its
destructive  agenda....give me the daily mail sticking up for the morals and aspirations of responsible hard working 
folk any day  .....


----------



## EAST KENT (4 October 2010)

peteralfred said:



http://dailymash.shotdeadinthehead.com/product_view.aspx?pid=940

courtesy of the Daily Mash 

Click to expand...

OOOooohhh all those t-shirts..decisions..decisions.


----------



## Geldolff (13 October 2010)

because the daily mail says everything gives you cancer, its just scare mongering


----------



## juventino (14 October 2010)

I work in advertising so have regular contact with Associated Newspapers who own the DM. Down at Northcliffe House it's known as the Hately Mail. It's not been known to let the truth get in the way of a good story - and they're very open about that at Associated to us media buyers! I just feel sorry for the people who believe what they read in it.

But I do like the DM. It's reasonably soft, strong and thoroughly absorbent.


----------



## EAST KENT (14 October 2010)

.

But I do like the DM. It's reasonably soft, strong and thoroughly absorbent.[/QUOTE]

Nah..the best piddle sheets are the Times and the  Telegraph,...for dogs that is.........


----------

